# 4 weeks old.. their first outdoor adventure :)



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Took them out today for about 10 minutes to get their first taste of the run outdoors. They loved it =]

All those hours of disinfecting have paid off hahaha


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww they look like they are doing well so sweet


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

they are bloody lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## *taz* (Aug 16, 2008)

aww they are soo cute!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

They are so gorgeous, I just wanna give them a cuddle


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

They are beautiful,so big and healthy ,cant believe they are only 4 weeks


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

great pics, i shouldn't worry about the dog with the small eyes, when i picked my lab bitch her eyes were a little piggy but she just grew to fit them lol


----------



## soozeej (Jun 21, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Ahh - they look like little brown bears!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are just gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

wow they are rite big ol lumps , they look older then 4 weeks dont they wow....gorgeous healthy looking babs


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

They're absolutely gorgeous, looks big for just four weeks!

Can I have them all please 

Sal
x


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Aw, what wonderful, healthy pups! They are adorable! Is that mum looking anxiously over the fence?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha i called her to jump up to take a picture.. she was in and out of that run eating up their poo like a hoover it was crazy... as soon as she got a whiff she ran up to the gate hahaha!!! Shes not interested unless theres something to go in her stomach


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How sweet.. They look right porkers.. 

I bet your so proud.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww what beautiful bundles!


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

OMG i am in love, they look so cuddly!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

They are so adorable. Makes me want to drive to see my sis in law she has a litter of choc and blackes...Jill


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww they're gorgeous, look at em cuddly little mites


----------

